# VW Karmann Ghia



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is a 1/24 Tamiya Karmann in light blue. i was going to copy the one from the Transporter series, but couldn't get any decent shots of it, so just built it box-stock.
i lost the clear sprue, so haven't got any lights on it yet. This is par-for-the-course with this kit, as i previously lost the trunk license plate housing. 
DSCF8900 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8899 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8901 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8933 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8934 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8935 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8936 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8938 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8895 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8896 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8898 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice daily driver weathering! 🤙


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice work! I like the weathering on the floor pan and engine/transmission components. I have one of these somewhere in my piles of unbuilt kits (I _think_ it's the Tamiya kit), so it's nice to see one built up. I'd love to own one--a full-sized driveable Karmann Ghia, that is--but as the years pass and they continue to get more scarce and more expensive...yeah, not going to happen.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well done!! I like it a lot.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> This is a 1/24 Tamiya Karmann in light blue. i was going to copy the one from the Transporter series, but couldn't get any decent shots of it, so just built it box-stock.
> i lost the clear sprue, so haven't got any lights on it yet. This is par-for-the-course with this kit, as i previously lost the trunk license plate housing.
> DSCF8900 by aus_mus, on Flickr
> DSCF8899 by aus_mus, on Flickr
> ...


Good job with the weathering and the rust. I real one would probably look much worse. My favorite color for a Karmann Ghia.


----------

